
Ask HN: Is There Any Multi Region App Engine or Kubernets? - xstartup
I love deploying an app on Kubernetes, but I want to deploy it in 5 AWS region at once. I want a simple configuration which auto scales.<p>Is there any such service?
======
jadeydi
You can try Capistrano

